# New trailer for Spirit and Truth movie and purchase info



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 7, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=968667503533083




"Spirit & Truth releases December 14th! Pre-order DVD, Blu-Ray or digital now! spiritandtruthmovie.com"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Dec 7, 2019)

I think I saw the back of my wife's head in the trailer.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 7, 2019)

It would be ironic if a church bought it and then showed it instead of having the Morning sermon. 

The trailer looks AWESOME! Very good job, whoever made this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 7, 2019)

She's going to be famous!  _The Confessional Presbyterian_, which sponsored the film, has two of our editors appearing (Alan Strange and Frank Smith). Many folks appearing; it is very well edited taking many interviews to weave a narrative.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 7, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> It would be ironic if a church bought it and then showed it instead of having the Morning sermon.


Yes; and it probably would be a PCA church.


Pergamum said:


> The trailer looks AWESOME! Very good job, whoever made this.


Les Lanphere who made the Calvinist move.


----------



## kodos (Dec 7, 2019)

I saw Rev. McCurley (FCC) and caught a glimpse of Rev. Craig Scott (RPCNA) in addition to the better-known ministers in the trailer. And looking forward to hearing from our very own Alan Strange.

Good stuff. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Dec 7, 2019)

Lol, the pastor in my profile pic baptizing our baby is the one featured all throughout the movie. Small world.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 7, 2019)

Rob McCurley is used very effectively as much if not more than some of the more well known 'big name' ministers.


kodos said:


> I saw Rev. McCurley (FCC) and caught a glimpse of Rev. Craig Scott (RPCNA) in addition to the better-known ministers in the trailer. And looking forward to hearing from our very own Alan Strange.
> 
> Good stuff. Looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Hart (Dec 7, 2019)

I have been recommending this film to everyone. Even our former church has bought it to watch together at a movie night at New Year's.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 7, 2019)

kodos said:


> I saw Rev. McCurley (FCC) and caught a glimpse of Rev. Craig Scott (RPCNA) in addition to the better-known ministers in the trailer. And looking forward to hearing from our very own Alan Strange.
> 
> Good stuff. Looking forward to it.



This looks excellent! Maybe we can stock it and promote it at RHB.
I, too, was excited to see Craig Scott and McCurley. Craig Scott is one of the finest preachers I've had the pleasure to sit under.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 8, 2019)

kodos said:


> a glimpse of Rev. Craig Scott







 
That has been a few years ago. 

A true Covenanter. LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## A.Joseph (Dec 8, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=968667503533083
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good. I got Calvinist which I thought was ok.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 8, 2019)

I have met three participants in the film: Craig Scott, Kevin DeYoung, and Joey Pipa.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 8, 2019)

As I have pointed out before, Les did not find a spot in Spirit & Truth for this clip against images of Christ. Wish he had, but then it wouldn't be free and floating around to share as it is.




Neil Stewart on why Reformed Christians do not and cannot affirm images of Christ.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 12, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I have met three participants in the film: Craig Scott, Kevin DeYoung, and Joey Pipa.


I was in a group that met Dr. Pipa shortly before he left Houston back in the 80s; was a conference, maybe on the deaconate. He would not remember me (no reason to). I've known Frank Smith since the mid to late 80s and we've met a few times; preached for our church. Met Rob McCurley in March 1994; he was just a kid in or about to be in seminary I think. He may not remember (I was in DC with my mother to see my brother and the sites and we had dinner with the Isbells who were PRC at that time). I think that is it.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 13, 2019)

@NaphtaliPress Do you or anyone else on here have the contact information for the individual behind this film? I am interested in adding this to the RHB catalog. Thanks.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 13, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> @NaphtaliPress Do you or anyone else on here have the contact information for the individual behind this film? I am interested in adding this to the RHB catalog. Thanks.


Yes; I had given your email to them but they are maybe a bit busy with the pending release. Sending via PM to you.
--- Post updated ---


Reformed Bookworm said:


> @NaphtaliPress Do you or anyone else on here have the contact information for the individual behind this film? I am interested in adding this to the RHB catalog. Thanks.


Yes; I had given your email to them but they are maybe a bit busy with the pending release. Sending via PM to you.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 13, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Yes; I had given your email to them but they are maybe a bit busy with the pending release. Sending via PM to you.
> --- Post updated ---
> 
> Yes; I had given your email to them but they are maybe a bit busy with the pending release. Sending via PM to you.


Thanks, Chris. I will reach out to Les.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 13, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Yes; I had given your email to them but they are maybe a bit busy with the pending release. Sending via PM to you.
> --- Post updated ---
> 
> Yes; I had given your email to them but they are maybe a bit busy with the pending release. Sending via PM to you.



Les and I spoke. I am going to review it this weekend. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## earl40 (Dec 13, 2019)

Almost hate to say, I am going to wait till it is free.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 13, 2019)

earl40 said:


> Almost hate to say, I am going to wait till it is free.



Most of the companies that produce Confessional resources for the Church are small and understaffed. They work incredibly hard with meager means to make these movies and books available. Wouldn't it make more sense to support them? This support enables them to continue to produce content for the Church.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Hart (Dec 13, 2019)

earl40 said:


> Almost hate to say, I am going to wait till it is free.


Er... How long is that, exactly?


----------



## B.L. (Dec 21, 2019)

Greetings,

The DVD is available over at Media Gratiae as well. I ordered a copy this afternoon. Thanks for bringing this work to our attention.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 21, 2019)

B.L. McDonald said:


> Greetings,
> 
> The DVD is available over at Media Gratiae as well. I ordered a copy this afternoon. Thanks for bringing this work to our attention.



Or just purchase it from RHB next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Susan777 (Dec 21, 2019)

My copy arrives tomorrow. I ordered it from Missionalwear awhile ago. Can’t wait!
Btw there’s a great series on the Puritans available from Media Gratiae. Details are discussed with the MG producers in this evening’s Reformed Forum podcast.


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 27, 2019)

Based on the Kickstarter page the creator hit the funding to be able to create a study series with study guides. Is this in the works?

If so, I may wait and ask our session to purchase for our Wednesday night studies.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 27, 2019)

G said:


> Based on the Kickstarter page the creator hit the funding to be able to create a study series with study guides. Is this in the works?
> 
> If so, I may wait and ask our session to purchase for our Wednesday night studies.


I think so; I saw an informal poll asking what film to make once the study series was completed. But I don't know the time table and have not seen anything announced about this. They are still busy selling the new release I imagine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 27, 2019)

Also I am a sucker for merch sometimes. Anyone know if we can buy the coffee mug or beer glass on the kicksts


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 27, 2019)

G said:


> Based on the Kickstarter page the creator hit the funding to be able to create a study series with study guides. Is this in the works?
> 
> If so, I may wait and ask our session to purchase for our Wednesday night studies.



When I spoke to Les last week, he was gathering information and reaching out to people about how to proceed with the teaching sessions. I put him in touch with one of our people that worked on Puritan to get some guidance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 27, 2019)

G said:


> Also I am a sucker for merch sometimes. Anyone know if we can buy the coffee mug or beer glass on the kicksts


I have not seen any links for any left overs from the Kickstarter campaign and non of the items are given at https://www.missionalwear.com/category/drinkware
Some Calvinist ugly xmas sweaters though if you are into that sort of thing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 27, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I have not seen any links for any left overs from the Kickstarter campaign and non of the items are given at https://www.missionalwear.com/category/drinkware
> Some Calvinist ugly xmas sweaters though if you are into that sort of thing.


No, it feels like making too light of those holiday matters considering how troubling they have become for me, but I will toast a beer in a “Spirit & Truth” glass any day.

I wonder how Calvin and Spurge would feel about those sweaters myself.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 27, 2019)

G said:


> No, it feels like making too light of those holiday matters considering how troubling they have become for me, but I will toast a beer in a “Spirit & Truth” glass any day.
> 
> I wonder how Calvin and Spurge would feel about those sweaters myself.


So much has changed; hard to say how they would deal with the cultural xmas.


----------



## B.L. (Dec 29, 2019)

I just finished watching this with my wife and children. This is excellent! I highly recommend watching it and will be purchasing several to give away as well. Very well done. Instructive, edifying, and in my case a bit convicting also. 

To all who had a hand in making this film possible thank you! I am grateful.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KMK (Dec 29, 2019)

Now I know what Dr. Strange's voice sounds like!


----------



## KMK (Dec 29, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> Or just purchase it from RHB next week.



Link please?


----------



## Henry Hall (Dec 29, 2019)

earl40 said:


> Almost hate to say, I am going to wait till it is free.


I see what you did there.


----------

